
There is no “my” in open source - mattiemass
https://medium.com/@nayafia/there-is-no-my-in-open-source-c3e5555390fa
======
kstenerud
"In open source, you can only have “my” in the associative sense. There is no
possessive “my” in open source."

That's not quite true. I think the disconnect comes from a misunderstanding of
ownership vs licensing. When you release under most open source licenses, you
grant license to anyone to use and to republish your code. It's still owned by
you, but can be used, modified, and published by anyone else.

And there's nothing stopping you from releasing it under a different license
as well.

So reversing the removal of code is perfectly fine.

